# Schubert´s lieder, recording?



## CSJ (May 1, 2013)

Hi all

Ive recently listened to some of Schuberts lieder, but mostly the song cycles (Die Schöne Müllerin, Winterreise), and now I want to get a hold of some of his "single" lieder (Erlkönig, Gretchen am Spinrade etc) . There seem to be an abundance of recordings, which are your preferences?

Thanks!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi CSJ,

I have Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau performing some song cycles with Gerald Moore on piano, which I really love. I hope this helps...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Here are a few I would think essential.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I constantly return to Fritz Wunderlich, Peter Schrier and from a Younger generation, Christoph Prégardien and Mathias Görne, I admire the art of *DFD*, but I tent to grow tired of his voice. If You want to dig really deep, one of the best Schubert Voiced through the history of recordings are the Danish Baritone Aksel Schiøtz, he and Fritz Wunderlich are my main favourites! (BW. Some of their recordings are quite old, hence a bit "Lo-Fi")
I rarely enjoy Women singing Schubert, even if there are several that do it nicely...

/ptr


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

All of the above selections are grand!! I own the complete Hyperion set and find it well done!!!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ptr said:


> I constantly return to Fritz Wunderlich, Peter Schrier and from a Younger generation, Christoph Prégardien and Mathias Görne, I admire the art of *DFD*, but I tent to grow tired of his voice. If You want to dig really deep, one of the best Schubert Voiced through the history of recordings are the Danish Baritone Aksel Schiøtz, he and Fritz Wunderlich are my main favourites! (BW. Some of their recordings are quite old, hence a bit "Lo-Fi")
> I rarely enjoy Women singing Schubert, even if there are several that do it nicely...
> 
> /ptr


Aksel Schiotz is wonderful and along with Karl Erb and Gerard Souzay the best lieder singers I know---and I know hundreds.
I don't really think that Wunderlich had got into it quite,though I'm sure he would have done.
As for DFD he did so much but his hectoring in Schubert can become too much.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I suggest you try the Fischer-Dieskau/Gerald Moore/Jorg Demus disc of Goethe Lieder on DG. No Gretchen am Spinnrade on this, though.


----------



## CSJ (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies, many good suggestions!


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Mathias Görne is really superb in Schubert.

Don't forget the Schwanengesang, a collection of songs on poems by Rellstab/Heine/Seidl. Some of these songs are my favourites.

Erlkonig is probably the most recorded song ever... I'm always interested how the singers does the different roles. One of my favourites is by Christianne Stotijn:








And another favourite:


----------



## SilenceIsGolden (May 5, 2013)

Definitely a desert island disc for me...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Peter Schreier was the voice behind my first _Winterreise_... and my first recording of lieder. At that time, lieder didn't show up often in the record stores that I had access to. I now see that his recordings of the _Winterreise, Schone Mullerin,_ and _Schwanengesang_ have all been re-released on a "trio" bargain Decca set. I'll need to check into Aksel Schiøtz. Of course, when it comes to the various song cycles I would add Wunderlich, Hans Hotter, Peter Pears, DFD, and a slew of others to the mix. But then I'm a fanatic when it comes to vocal music... and Schubert's lieder.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Barbara Bonney has made a wonderful disc of Schubert which should act as a great introduction. Fantastic singing.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

I have this:

















I suggest you start your journey now in Schubert's *part songs* which I found the most gorgeous ever..


----------



## CSJ (May 1, 2013)

thanks again for great input! Ive listened to a lot of these recordings and have to say youre recomendations are very good I especially enjoyed Wünderlich and Schreier, but of course Aksel Schiotz gets a special mention (Im Danish myself). Ive also listened to some vocal work other than the lieder, and remain very interested in this (du bist die ruhe is amazing).

To finish, here is 1 minute and 16 sec. of sheer energy and delight





I hope to find more postings on vocal work (other than opera) in the future. Thanks


----------

